# Green Tea Diet Pill



## exballerina (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone take green tea diet pills? I've heard that people take them to lose weight. If there is anyone with info, please share!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi exballerina,

I have never heard of this particular "Green Tea Diet Pill" myself, though I do know many diet pills contain extracts from green tea for its metabolic stimulant and diuretic properties. 

Unfortunately, I do not recommend these products in any weight loss regime. They contain unsafe levels of caffeine and/or other stimulants and cause the body to lose a lot of water. I recommend talking with your family doctor before starting a diet program that incorporates the use of pills of any kind. Your GP can recommend the safest route to weight loss, determine your personal ideal weight and direct you to other resources such as a dietician.

I do, however, know that there has been a wealth of research in the area of green tea and its health benefits, particularly in weight loss. Drinking green tea has been shown to have considerable benefits, something you may want to consider if you have set a weight loss goal. Please feel free to post any questions you may have about this.

Hope that helps!


----------

